# Pigeon-Talk ID Buttons/Badges



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

So I keep seeing folks mention that we should have some way to identify ourselves to other Pigeon-Talk members at the shows. I'm not sure if someone has already made something or not, but I made a sample button/badge on cafepress.com that we could use (temporarily or whatever). I tried to make it look like the logo too.

I just thought it would be great if there was an easy way to spot other members at the shows and things! If there is already something then please forgive me, I didn't know! I just keep seeing people mentioning it, and thought I might as well throw something out there until PT officially makes something!



Here's the link to the site:

http://www.cafepress.com/PigeonTalkShop


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice looking buttons.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thats awsome!!
I would buy one and wear it when I go to a show


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great looking button, Karijo! Nope .. nobody else has come up with anything as yet, so you've got the ball rolling. How about doing us up a T-shirt or sweatshirt too?

I'm not sure of the legalities of us going off on our own with Pigeon-Talk merchandise, but I'll be happy to check with the site owners if there is a real interest from the members.

Let's see what everybody has to say for the next day or so.

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes let me know! I'm happy to make up shirts and what not. 

One of the reasons I did the "PT" instead of "pigeon talk" was so as not to upset the Pigeon-Talk site owners. I didn't mark up the retail price of what cafepress charges for their merchandise (though a person can, if they want to make a profit selling things they design), so I am not making any money off of the buttons or anything. Anyway, I will make up some other things tonight! It was fun, and heck, gotta do something with all those years at Art School... LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thank you karijo
when you do get everything togetherplease let us know
I will be willing to get a couple shirts and buttons!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karijo, you did a terrific job. I really love the design but, hey, I'm a UNC Tar Heel fan so the blue background really appeals to me.  The blue really pops out at you.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those were beautiful and clean design.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks!  I'll be wearing one at Grand Nationals!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

lol pigeon people at their greatest... all hail the PT way of life  oh and dont push my button I may coo hehe


----------

